# LulzSec bietet gestohlene Daten zum freien Download an



## Raigen (17. Juni 2011)

*LulzSec bietet gestohlene Daten zum freien Download an*

Wer dem Twitter von LulzSec folgt wird festgestellt haben dass diese über 62.000 gestohlene Passwörter mit dazu passenden E-Mails veröffentlicht und frei zum Download angeboten haben. Da die meisten Menschen heutzutage wohl dazu neigen sich immer mit gleicher E-Mail Addresse bzw. Benutzername und Passwort auf verschiedensten Seiten zu regestrieren, wurden natürlich schnell PayPal, Amazon, Facebook, Twitter und noch viel mehr Accounts zu anderen Services gefunden und ausgebeutet.

Laut Aussagen wurden sogar schon erste Beziehungen über Facebook "zerstört", was ich allerdings für sehr lächerlich halte, da wenn eine Beziehung über Facebook "zerstört" werden kann, es nun wirklich keinen Sinn gehabt überhaupt so eine Beziehung zu führen. 

Ich frage mich wie der Trend weiter geht und was LulzSec noch so alles anstellen wird bis die Leute dahinter gefunden werden, was sicherlich noch einige Zeit andauern wird wenn man bedenkt wie lange sie mittlerweile schon dieses Spielchen treiben.

Und um die News noch etwas "aufzupeppen", hier ein sehr heiteres Video welches die momentane Aktion von LulzSec gegen die CIA und 4chan erläutert. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=udcnlLXUh8E&hd=1


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (17. Juni 2011)

Lulz, das geht zu weit.
Was glauben diese Penner eigendlich, wer sie sind?
Ich hoffe, die kommen einer nach dem anderen dran und dürfen mal so RICHTIG lange dafür einsitzen. Ihc hab keinerlei Verständnis mehr für deren Aktionen.
Ich HOFFE, dass die dafür so RICHTIG eine in die Fresse bekommen!


----------



## Superwip (17. Juni 2011)

Aber eines muss man ihnen lassen: der Name passt



> Lulzsec, on the other hand are pranksters happy just to take down random sites for the lulz.


 



Und besser freier Download als zwielichtiger Verkauf...


----------



## Pas89 (17. Juni 2011)

Ich fand die Aktionen von denen ja vorher schon nicht gerade toll, aber das geht jetzt wirklich zu weit.
Wenn die mit sowas Konten leeren ist das alles andere als "for the lulz". Da hört der Spaß entgültig auf.


----------



## MisterG (17. Juni 2011)

Will mal gucken ob mein Konto dabei ist- aber wo?


----------



## Intelfan (17. Juni 2011)

cPT_cAPSLOCK schrieb:


> Lulz, das geht zu weit.
> Was glauben diese Penner eigendlich, wer sie sind?
> Ich hoffe, die kommen einer nach dem anderen dran und dürfen mal so RICHTIG lange dafür einsitzen. Ihc hab keinerlei Verständnis mehr für deren Aktionen.
> Ich HOFFE, dass die dafür so RICHTIG eine in die Fresse bekommen!


 

Jetzt hast du dir deren Zorn gesichert.. Ihre Rache wird fürchterlich sein   

Ich fand die Sache gegen Sony anfänglich ja noch sehr amüsant aber jetzt nimmt der "Cyberwar" doch ein wenig überhand..


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Juni 2011)

Wenn die den normalen Nutzern einfach die Daten zurückschicken würden wäre es vielleicht noch gerade hinnehmbar. Aber so, einfach jeden Bloß stellen geht zu weit. Was man mit den Daten alles anstellen kann lasse ich mal unberücksichtigt, aber das ist nur noch Kriminalität.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (17. Juni 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Aber eines muss man ihnen lassen: der Name passt
> 
> 
> Und besser freier Download als zwielichtiger Verkauf...


 
Höö? Was soll daran besser sein? Das sich jeder kleinkriminelle der Daten bedienen kann?

Die landen sowieso im Knast, und das wegen so einem Kack, wie dumm muss man sein


----------



## Mr. Q (17. Juni 2011)

MisterG schrieb:


> Will mal gucken ob mein Konto dabei ist- aber wo?


 
Lulz Security® (LulzSec) releases 
da einfach alle Releases durchsehen und wenn da was von dir dabei ist dann GANZ schnell pw changen ^^


----------



## Adam West (17. Juni 2011)

Es ist eine Sache, zu hacken um damit seinen Standpunkt darzustellen und gewisse Meinungen damit zu vertreten, aber Kundendaten zum Download anbieten ist einfach nur falsch! Was können die user dafür, das die Seiten, denen Sie vertrauten gehackt wurden? Warum werden die User dafür bestraft??

Echt, Leute  

MfG


----------



## riedochs (17. Juni 2011)

Für das Gesocks brauch es wieder Arbeitslager in Sibirien. Rein und arbeiten bis es in der Kiste wieder raus geht. Wer weiß ob die sich nicht selbst bei den Usern bedienen wenn möglich. Diese tolle Fassade nach außen ist meiner Meinung nach nur Lug und Trug. Das sind auch nur gewöhnliche Kriminelle.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (17. Juni 2011)

Die hatten ja nichtmal eine tolle Fasade.
Stink normale Verbrecher von Anfang an.


----------



## Johnny05 (17. Juni 2011)

Sorry wenn ich eure Hacker-Helden jetzt mal ans Bein pisse.Aber Server hacken um auf Sicherheitslücken aufmerksam zu machen ist eine Sache,User - und Kontadaten hacken,klauen dann auch noch zum Download anbieten,das ist schon kriminell.Wenn man dieses Pack erwischt,wegschliessen und den Schlüssel für die Zellentür das Klo runterspülen.


----------



## Rizzard (17. Juni 2011)

Bin mal gespannt wo das alles noch hin führen wird. Die Hacker werden immer dreister und rücksichtsloser.

Ab nach Quantanamo Bay.


----------



## GTA 3 (17. Juni 2011)

Lustig, was für ein Niveau hier herscht, mir ist es total egal wenn LukzSec alles hackt, solang ich nicht davon betroffen bin.


----------



## alm0st (17. Juni 2011)

Internet Proleten - mehr fällt mir zu denen nicht ein...


----------



## max00 (17. Juni 2011)

Also das geht jetzt wirklich zu weit - große Firmen und ähnliches zu hacken ist die eine Sache, aber dann die gehackten Daten frei (!) zum Download freigeben ist wirklich unter aller Sau!

@ GTA3: Es geht hier ums Prinzip - ich bin auch nicht betroffen, könnte es aber mal sein. Nur weil ich jetzt nicht betroffen bin muss es mir ja nicht egal sein!


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (17. Juni 2011)

GTA 3 schrieb:


> Lustig, was für ein Niveau hier herscht, mir ist es total egal wenn LukzSec alles hackt, solang ich nicht davon betroffen bin.


 
Das könnte aber schneller passieren als du denkst.


----------



## riedochs (17. Juni 2011)

GTA 3 schrieb:


> Lustig, was für ein Niveau hier herscht, mir ist es total egal wenn LukzSec alles hackt, solang ich nicht davon betroffen bin.


 
Tolle Einstellung. Dann drücke ich dir die Daumen daß du demnächst betroffen bist. Genau wegen so Leuten wie dir geht es mit der Gesellschaft bergab, alles egal solange ich nicht betroffen bin und wenn man selbst an der Reihe ist dann jammern weil keiner was vorher unternommen hat. Am besten dann noch die Schuld bei den Anderen suchen.


----------



## Rizzard (17. Juni 2011)

GTA 3 schrieb:


> Lustig, was für ein Niveau hier herscht, mir ist es total egal wenn LukzSec alles hackt, solang ich nicht davon betroffen bin.


 
Komplett verkehrte Einstellung.

Krasses Beispiel:
All deine Freunde kommen bei einem Unfall ums Leben, doch das interessiert dich nicht da es dich nicht erwischt hat.


----------



## nyso (17. Juni 2011)

GTA 3 schrieb:


> Lustig, was für ein Niveau hier herscht, mir ist es total egal wenn LukzSec alles hackt, solang ich nicht davon betroffen bin.


 

Lustig was für ein Niveau du hast. Was stört es mich wenn neben mir am Bahnhof eine Frau vergewaltigt wird, ist ja nicht meine

Tolle Einstellung, wirklich...


----------



## Adam West (17. Juni 2011)

Jojo, GTA 3 hat eine miese Meinung und wir sind uns alle einig, das wegen solchen Leuten wie ihm, die Gesellschaft den Bach runter geht!
Ich find seine Einstellung ebenfalls unter aller Sau...

-

So, jetzt back to topic 

MfG


----------



## nyso (17. Juni 2011)

Klar, BTT, aber da haben wir wohl alle gleichzeitig geschrieben

Ich hab mir jetzt KeePass2 geladen und lege in mühsamer Kleinarbeit für alles wo ich angemeldet bin extra Passwörter an. Bisher sinds nur 4 Stück, die ich je nach Sicherheitsstufe der Seite variiere.


----------



## r|sen_ (17. Juni 2011)

Ich pers. halte das alles eh für gefaked... Damit sollen doch nur weitere Überwachungsapparate & "Anti-Cyberwar" Institutionen geschaffen werden, alles mit dem Ziel die Menschen weiter zu kontrollieren und besser lenken zu können.


----------



## GTA 3 (17. Juni 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Komplett verkehrte Einstellung.
> 
> Krasses Beispiel:
> All deine Freunde kommen bei einem Unfall ums Leben, doch das interessiert dich nicht da es dich nicht erwischt hat.


 


nyso schrieb:


> Lustig was für ein Niveau du hast. Was stört es mich wenn neben mir am Bahnhof eine Frau vergewaltigt wird, ist ja nicht meine
> 
> Tolle Einstellung, wirklich...



Ganz ehrlich, diese zwei Beispiele sind nicht besonders gut, denn kann man ein Hackerangriff vermeiden als normaler Bürger ? Nein, bei Gewalttaten kann man eingreifen aber nicht bei sowas, deswegen sind das keine gute Beispiele!


----------



## Adam West (17. Juni 2011)

GTA 3 schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, diese zwei Beispiele sind nicht besonders gut, denn kann man ein Hackerangriff vermeiden als normaler Bürger ? Nein, bei Gewalttaten kann man eingreifen aber nicht bei sowas, deswegen sind das keine gute Beispiele!


 
Ich glaube kaum, das ein Unfall eine Gewalttat ist. 
Aber mal ehrlich, soll das wirklich deine Einstellung sein? Alles war *dir *nicht widerfährt, ist dir egal?
Schade... 

MfG


----------



## GTA 3 (17. Juni 2011)

Adam West schrieb:


> Ich glaube kaum, das ein Unfall eine Gewalttat ist.
> Aber mal ehrlich, soll das wirklich deine Einstellung sein? Alles war *dir *nicht widerfährt, ist dir egal?
> Schade...
> 
> MfG


 Ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, dass mir alles egal, nur das was Lulzsec unternimmt. Obwohl, hmm ich müsste da mal mein Amazonaccount genauer überprüfen...


----------



## ad_ (17. Juni 2011)

Was Lulzec und Kumpanen da so treiben geht entschieden zu weit. Hoffentlich werden "die" bald gefasst.


----------



## kühlprofi (17. Juni 2011)

GTA 3 schrieb:


> Lustig, was für ein Niveau hier herscht, mir ist es total egal wenn LukzSec alles hackt, solang ich nicht davon betroffen bin.


 
Ja dir ist wohl alles egal was dich nicht betrifft. Ist dir wohl auch Wurst zuzuschauen und nichts zu tun wenn jemand zusammengeschlagen wird draussen in der Öffentlichkeit und niemand hilft.
Wenn du mal das Opfer bist, hoffe ich für dich, dass dir jemand hilft der nicht so "Ego" ist.

Die kommen ein paar Jahre in den Kerker - sinken dort Gesellschaftlich noch tiefer ab und können schlussendlich ihr jämmerliches Leben gleich in die Tonne klopfen.


----------



## Adam West (17. Juni 2011)

GTA 3 schrieb:


> Ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, dass mir alles egal, nur das was Lulzsec unternimmt.



Gut, das wollte ich wissen 



GTA 3 schrieb:


> Obwohl, hmm ich müsste da mal mein Amazonaccount genauer überprüfen...


 
Wäre nicht so falsch 

MfG


----------



## CyLord (17. Juni 2011)

Spenden soll man auch noch... Es gibt im Internet eben keinen Robin Hood. Es gibt immer & überall eigene interessen. Diese dienen nur zufällig ab & an der Allgemeinheit.


----------



## robsta (17. Juni 2011)

ich habe mir dire Daten mal angesehen und zum Glück bin ich nicht dabei


----------



## nyso (17. Juni 2011)

Und ich find die Daten nicht... Will meine Mails aber auch prüfen


----------



## stolle80 (17. Juni 2011)

Ich finde man sollte denen überhaut keinen Eimdruck schenken, und  Sie ambesten gar nicht beachten, damit diese Leute endlich damit aufhören, das geht viel zu weit passwörter und Emailadressen der Öffentlichkeit freizugeben.

Also hört endlich auf dauernd hier diese blöden Hackernews zu posten, denn davon ernähren die sich doch nur, der Bekanntheitsgrad steigt, und ist auch wohl deren Ziel : "Berühmt zu werden". 
Das ist sehr kriminell.
Es ist wichtig und richtig die Bevölkerung zu schützen. Angriffe auf unsere Energie- und Wasserversorgung hätten fatale Folgen.

Die Leute sind das letze.


----------



## Lee (17. Juni 2011)

Wahnsinn unsere selbst ernannten Internethelden 
Wo waren gleich noch die Leute, die behaupteten, die machen das nur um uns zu schützen in dem sie den Firmen zeigen, dass ihre Sicherheit mies ist?...


----------



## Der alte Fritz (17. Juni 2011)

Leider war bei den 62000 Daten nichts für mich interessant


----------



## Borkenkaefer (18. Juni 2011)

Lee schrieb:


> Wahnsinn unsere selbst ernannten Internethelden
> Wo waren gleich noch die Leute, die behaupteten, die machen das nur um uns zu schützen in dem sie den Firmen zeigen, dass ihre Sicherheit mies ist?...


 Die haben sich wohl geirrt. Gibt halt überall gute und schlechte Menschen.
Daten stehlen gehört zu letzteren.


----------

